# Should I upgrade to canister filter on this tank?



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm currently running the Aquaclear 200 HOB filter on my 23g tank (30"x12"x15"). CO2 injected via a small glass diffuser located underneath the filter output. Due to the glass cover, I can only put the filter on one end of the tank, so the other side of the tank doesn't get much flow. Consequently the plants on filter side of the tank get good growth, while the ones on the other half don't grow as much (not nearly as much pearling) and some foreground plants and hardscape there are starting to get some BBA (I believe from the low level or unevenness of CO2 diffusion, especially on the bottom of the tank).

I'm contemplating on switching to a canister filter so I can get a better flow and more uniform CO2 diffusion throughout the tank. Do you think changing to a canister will help? If so, any recommendation for a good canister for this size tank? I'm looking for one that has a good spraybar and adjustable flow. 

Canisters are quite expensive here in Oz, but here is a list of what's available to me (from least to most expensive, in Aussie dollar):
- Sacem Marathon 300 ($69)
- Fluval 105 ($125)
- Hydor Prime 10 ($130)
- Eheim Classic 2213 (which I use in my 42g, may be overkill for this tank? $130-140)
- Eheim Ecco 2232 ($180)
- Rena XP1 ($215)

Which one would you get? Has anyone used the Sacem Marathon or Hydor Prime filters?

P.S. I'm also open to any suggestions on how to create a better flow with the AC filter. Is there something I could add to redirect the outflow to different parts of the tank?

TIA!
Cheers


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

I think that a canister filter would improve your circulation. I have a Hydor Prime 20 in my 35 gallon planted and I like it quite a bit. The supplied inflow and outflow pieces are good and I haven't had any problems with it. I would just caution that you be sure you return the lid properly after maintenance because it can be a little tricky if you're in a hurry. But otherwise it's a good product.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I assume these are Oz dollars? Still very expensive - at least 20% more than we pay in the states for similar filters. I think you'd like a canister over any HOB unit. I like Eheim personally, but I admit that I haven't tried most of the others. I see no reason that an Eheim ecco would be any better than an classic Eheim, especially with this price difference. I'd go with the 2213. If it really is too strong, even with a spraybar (which I doubt) you can always partially close a valve on the outflow side of the pump.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

*Krisybabe9*: Is the hydor easy to prime after cleaning? Does it come with a spraybar?

*guaiac_boy*: Yup, those are Oz dollars. Out of curiousity I just checked the US prices at Bigals and my jaw dropped (the Ecco and XP1 are about the same price as the 2213! ). I wish the voltage is the same as I'm going there on vacation in a few weeks. Anyways, I really like my 2213, but the flow strength concerns me. Also, everytime I tried to reduce the flow in my 2213 (using those adjustable control on the output end), it would start making a humming noise (it's silent otherwise). I've never tried keeping it at a reduced flow - I wonder if the noise goes away after some time (just like after you prime it)?


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

The Hydor is easy to use as long as you completely fill the prime chamber. The in/out valves are easy to turn on and off during cleaning and they do not leak. It comes with good filter media (large blue coarse pad, four fine pads, and a bag of ceramic rings) and good tubing.

There is a good picture of the intake and outtake that are supplied in the picture on this link:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=11356&N=2004+22777

On sale too....dunno if they ship internationally though. It might be worth it if you know someone in the states to order it for you and ship it out to Oz.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

err.....didn't consider voltage issues.... sorry.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the link. So the hydor output is just one hole, not a spraybar. Do you get a good circulation from this? The indicator for when to clean the unit sounds nice.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i say go with an Eheim Classic 2213, i use on on my 20gal so its not overkill IMO


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

If the prices are that much cheaper in the US, a voltage adapter would probably be economical. There ought to be a fairly inexpensive one since they're just a transformer.

-Adam


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

after getting a cansiter, I will never willingly go back to an HOB. I like my fulval quit a bit. Jude has a really good point too, I'd look into it.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Having dealt with voltage transformers in the past (moved here from the US a couple of years ago), I'd rather not use them for things that need to run 24/7 (another electrical unit that could break down). The first 4 filters listed (including Eheim Classic and Fluval) are actually not that much different in price than the US (~US$20-30 more), considering the prices include the full kit including media.

I'm curious about the Fluval 105 compared to the Eheim 2213. Is it more or less personal preference, or is one better than the other? Right now I can get the Fluval for about A$30 less than the Eheim new.

Thanks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

upikabu said:


> ...
> I'm curious about the Fluval 105 compared to the Eheim 2213. Is it more or less personal preference, or is one better than the other? Right now I can get the Fluval for about A$30 less than the Eheim new.
> ...


They'll probably both do the job. However, if you want a quiet, well made, reliable, very long lasting cannister, nothing beats an Eheim. These advantages do add to the price though.

It's like comparing a Toyota and a BMW: both will get you from point A to point B...


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

quiet? I sleep with my fulval half way across the room and have never heard a peep from it! I like your example, however, the toyota will run longer cheaper than the bimmer . 

I have always heard the eheim is more reliable and will last longer, and it is likely true. i'm sure that extra security is worth the extra money. I think I was being cheap when i bought my fulval, but I have no complaints as of yet.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Laith said:


> It's like comparing a Toyota and a BMW: both will get you from point A to point B...


:lol: Having owned both, I actually prefered the Toyota - it's easier on the bum and my baby cried less in it. :tape2: 

Anyways, leaning towards getting another 2213, mainly because of the spraybar (I sound like a broken record ).


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

upikabu said:


> :lol: Having owned both, I actually prefered the Toyota - it's easier on the bum and my baby cried less in it. :tape2:
> 
> Anyways, leaning towards getting another 2213, mainly because of the spraybar (I sound like a broken record ).


lol. you don't buy the "ultimate driving machine" for a smooth ride, you buy a benz.

but back to filters.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Found another filter to add to the mix:
Aqua One CF500 ($87)

I believe it's branded "Via Aqua" in other parts of the world. Any experience with them?


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to ya about the Hydor. Busy day today. Anyway, I like the flow...its not too strong and not too light. I have a corner bow front so the odd shape is something I've had to factor in with circulation. If you are looking at the tank from the front, I have the intake on the right side and the outflow on the left pointed forward, so the tank circulates gently counter-clockwise. 

I don't have experience with the other brands you mentioned. But for the price, I am very happy with the Hydor.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Krisybabe9, I appreciate your input especially since I haven't seen very much info on that filter anywhere.


----------

